

How to get Free Comcast Internet - goldenthunder
http://vinhboy.com/blog/2010/03/25/how-to-get-free-comcast-internet/

======
joshzayin
How do they bypass the account lookup page they mention? (Screenshot from the
article: [http://vinhboy.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2010/03/account-l...](http://vinhboy.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2010/03/account-lookup.png))

Presumably, there's some sort of verification that the account's valid and has
paid for Internet there.

------
pitdesi
Awesome... anything to take from these guys, the "worst company in America"
[http://consumerist.com/2010/04/congratulations-comcast-
youre...](http://consumerist.com/2010/04/congratulations-comcast-youre-the-
worst-company-in-america.html)

